# Phuket retirment andbusiness



## Ineak (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello boys,
I think retiring to the Phuket and looking about some little business, for start, if possible like a partner. 
Generaly loking about bar, restourant, guesthouse, diving.
I will coming to the New year (25.12.2009 - 6.1.2010) for checking some propertys and also for relax and for final move is a march month.

Maybe somebody have a some interest about that thing.

Thanks for your attention !


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Have you looked into the visa issues? It is very complicated, moving to Thailand on a permanent basis. You don't get a visa easily from the Thai authorities, even if you want to set up a business. There are all manner of restrictions handicapping farangs to ensure that Thais are not disadvantaged in any way.


----------



## Ineak (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for your care, but I was living in Thai 1 year and now all things about visa.
The bigest problema now is make a successful business for calm retairment this is a why I want to start with sombody wiser in Thai business culture and know-how when me and ready to start do it in the all Thailand beaches.

Thanks again for your answer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Ineak said:


> Thanks for your care, but I was living in Thai 1 year and now all things about visa.
> The bigest problema now is make a successful business for calm retairment this is a why I want to start with sombody wiser in Thai business culture and know-how when me and ready to start do it in the all Thailand beaches.
> 
> Thanks again for your answer.


I wrote down all the costs and challenges associated with a business in Thailand, not forgetting voluntary contributions to the locals to smooth the running of your operation. Added in a few rip offs from staff and the income shortfall came to the same amount I had available each month before I started. In other words I could sit around and do nothing on a small pension / investment income, or work all day and put all that money into subsidizing the business. Plus some of my friends, realtions etc are in business and they either scrape by or subsidize themselves for at least part of the year. There is no way a life in a small business in Thailand is going to provide a calm retirement. Even my succesful business friends seem to just be getting by. All my business experience elsewhere showed me that if you partner with someone local who knows the ropes better than you, sooner or later they screw you over and you can find yourself on the next plane out. It didn't happen to me but plenty of people tried it on with other folk I know.


----------



## Ineak (Dec 13, 2009)

to Happy Bunny
Thanks for your advice !
That things in the business, what you was say about local, is true in the every country on the world and of course Thailand too, I anderstend this risk and ready to work carefylly, like everywhere.
Little business is a for startin expierence, after can make somthing bigger and sharing with my own folks or locals if I found some good.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ineak said:


> Thanks for your care, but I was living in Thai 1 year and now all things about visa.
> The bigest problema now is make a successful business for calm retairment this is a why I want to start with sombody wiser in Thai business culture and know-how when me and ready to start do it in the all Thailand beaches.
> 
> Thanks again for your answer.



Ineak,

I'd be VERY cautious about starting a business in Thailand. Get sideways with the wrong person or agency and you're on the next flight out - persona non grata or end up in a ditch along some rice paddy 'resting comfortably'. 

That said, have you thought about a string of girls or ponies? The latter are probably easier to handle but both are profitable! [I guess they have the equivalent of Happy Valley in Thailand. Somewhere!?] There will always be a demand for the unique services of both.

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Ineak said:


> to Happy Bunny
> Thanks for your advice !
> That things in the business, what you was say about local, is true in the every country on the world and of course Thailand too, I anderstend this risk and ready to work carefylly, like everywhere.
> Little business is a for startin expierence, after can make somthing bigger and sharing with my own folks or locals if I found some good.


Well one tip with a Thai partner is to visit their home village and family. If they have a farm that they own and a few of the realtions live in the same village, that is a good sign, and gives you a slightly better chance they won't be disappearing. Rented property is a bad sign. Other than that time and the acceptance that it is always a gamble and loosing is an option.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 18, 2009)

Ineak, 
im new to this forum and just moved to thailand not long ago but i do agree with happybunny and the rest of the boys. Visa issues,to start a business(u'l need a thai citizen) and someone who u can trust at that, dont wanna get ditched halfway. And also although its less rigid on the rules,the police are always looking out for extra coffers that they can put into their pockets. Just handle it well and all will be fine=) 
hope all goes well


----------



## Ineak (Dec 13, 2009)

Daryl said:


> Ineak,
> im new to this forum and just moved to thailand not long ago but i do agree with happybunny and the rest of the boys. Visa issues,to start a business(u'l need a thai citizen) and someone who u can trust at that, dont wanna get ditched halfway. And also although its less rigid on the rules,the police are always looking out for extra coffers that they can put into their pockets. Just handle it well and all will be fine=)
> hope all goes well


Thank you Darel about your care.
Like I say before I was living Thailand and know how he make a business and besides I from old Sviet union where coruption and onther things is not a unfamiliar


----------



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

If you want to retire in Thailand with retirement visa,that means you can't have legal business here...

Mindaugas


----------



## Ineak (Dec 13, 2009)

Mindaugas said:


> If you want to retire in Thailand with retirement visa,that means you can't have legal business here...
> 
> Mindaugas


I understood that.
For getting work permit for start you mast have a tourist or another kinde of visa,
without that you can't get a work permit.


----------



## CRSD (Nov 3, 2009)

Correct. You can not own a business or work in Thailand if you are staying in Thailand on a retirement visa.


----------



## gretasinclair (Dec 26, 2009)

I would first come to Thailand and sit and look before jumping in. Spend 6 months doing your homework. In my experience bar owners become very unhealthy and bored after a time.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

CRSD said:


> Correct. You can not own a business or work in Thailand if you are staying in Thailand on a retirement visa.



CRSD,

You're correct - but your wife or significant other can! Just be sure she's as loyal as a hound dog and the business absolutely relies on YOU. And keep all/most of your money out of the country, bringing in only that which you absolutely need. If you start up a business you'll need it to be in a Thai's name but you can make them a loan and it's perfectly legal for them to repay you so you could use the assets as collateral for a loan and they could make periodic payments - like monthly - to repay you. 

Serendipity2


----------

